
Keeping your email address private - ozh
https://help.github.com/articles/keeping-your-email-address-private
======
ancarda
>Enter the fake email (e.g. "user@server.fake") and click "Add"

Rather than a fake email, you could set it to " _your_username_
@users.noreply.github.com" \-- That's the email address used when you make
edits from the web.

~~~
peterwwillis
This seems like the best solution (why the hell didn't GitHub suggest it?!).
Being able to contact a dev about their code through their GitHub account is
much better than fake addresses that leave you incommunicado.

------
gioi
With the advent of new gTLDs, .fake could be registered. So, use .invalid, a
reserved TLD.

------
qwerta
I have high(er) profile project on github. It started as opensource and latter
turned to full-time job. Every week I get about 50 viagra emails, but also
some job offers.

I would recommend everyone to use multiple emails. One personal for friends,
one for open-source (perhaps commercial) activities and third provided by your
employer. Hiding your email is not really long term solution.

